# 98 Deville



## wsdav20 (Oct 13, 2006)

What size daytons would fit a 98 cadillac deville?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

since its a front wheel drive you have two options
putting FWD 16s daytons on it 
or putting Standards with a small chance of messing up your shit 

to put the standard 14s you need to grind down the brake caliper and get a .5 spacer so that you dont rub your brakes in the front
you can put 14/7s, but if your buying the aftermarket fender skirt you will need 14/6 in the back 

the back shouldnt need any grinding done, your local mechanic can doit for you if you dont want too

ive got a 97 sedan deville myself and im gonna go with the 14s for a more traditional look


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

dont buy FWD wires they are shit......the rest of it Lo has you covered


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

fwd wires look allright in 16" or bigger depending on what look youre trying to go for, but small with whitewalls looks ugly


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

one of my homies also told me that if you run standards on a front wheel drive that it might mess up your suspension, 
if you put the drocs or you bag it you should get rid of any problems


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

man i need a clear response for everybody who owns a front wheel drive 97-00 caddy, 
because we've all been asking the same questions and getting mixed answers

can a front wheel drive have standards and be driven safely
how can they be driven with standards safely
14/7 standards


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

I had a front wheel drive buick sommerset back in the day. I had a custom set of wheels made up for itin a reversed size. It was the style back in the early 80's. They work fine, but they do add more stress to the suspension. It's not like your car will explode or something....you'll just need to replace some parts at 100,000 miles instaed of at 130,000 miles.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Dec 29 2006, 07:10 PM~6857426
> *I had a front wheel drive buick sommerset back in the day. I had a custom set of wheels made up for itin a reversed size. It was the style back in the early 80's. They work fine, but they do add more stress to the suspension. It's not like your car will explode or something....you'll just need to replace some parts at 100,000 miles instaed of at 130,000 miles.
> *



exactly, just like he said, its safe, its just extra wear and tear....just like putting bigger wheels on smaller wheels are gonna cause suspension problems in the long run


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

I have a 94 am running 14X6 STANDARDS with bags.. They are a little tight in the rear(gind down the lip just a bit but thats with the skirts...


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

nice,, shit looks like a mini fleetwood.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*ey homie that looks cleaaaaan. 1 of my homeboys have the same car and I showed him a pic of ur car and now hes gonna throw wires on there instead of the 20's LOL*


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Dec 31 2006, 11:16 PM~6873417
> *ey homie that looks cleaaaaan. 1 of my homeboys have the same car and I showed him a pic of ur car and now hes gonna throw wires on there instead of the 20's LOL
> *


thanks boys,, here is a shot with my old 20's....


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Dec 31 2006, 04:00 PM~6871087
> *nice,, shit looks like a mini fleetwood.
> *


FUCK I DREAM OF A FLEET...LOL one day when i got some extra loot


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 1 2007, 12:13 PM~6875266
> *FUCK I DREAM OF A FLEET...LOL one day when i got some extra loot
> *



your shit looks clean homie, i liked it with the 20's to


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey LuxuryLows, where'd you get the chrome accent panels youre running along the bottom of the car?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

they are like $200, or 150 or somethin, 
you can find them if you type in cadillac accesories on google, 
i found them when i was looking for a grill on some website like usspeed or something like that


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 31 2006, 01:02 PM~6870623
> *I have a 94 am running 14X6 STANDARDS with bags.. They are a little tight in the rear(gind down the lip just a bit but thats with the skirts...
> 
> 
> ...


did the fronts go on easy? how was it done?


----------



## lowlowfeind (Feb 2, 2007)

Im having the same problems i have a 97 Deville too and i bought 14x7 standards and tried to put them on and they locked up when i put tightened the knock offs i used 1/4in spacers and grinded the calipers too hit me up


----------

